# Shimano 10 sp build question



## holdenJames (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi,

I have a new 10 sp ultegra crank and front derailleur that I took off my bike when modifing the drivetrain. Well I want a new bike. Rather that walk into a shop and buya 3500-4000 dollar bike I thought I might buy a new frame and buy all other parts to build out the bike. I have a new wheelset and the crank so I thought It might be cost effective to do it myself.

My question is what the best source for dura ace parts, and does this sound realistic? I'm no master mechanic but do a fair amount of my own wrenching.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ebay , I just got more Dura Ace stuff that Im waitin on,other than that the usual online bike stores that have sales & thats too much of a waiting game


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Shimano has an extensive collection of small parts for everything they make no matter how strange available for sale through your local bike shop. You can't buy everything off of the internet and Shimano is very restrictive in its internet sales policy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

or probikekit.com


----------

